# Proyecto de Optoelectronica



## Weiland (Nov 29, 2007)

de antemano muchas gracias  por las personas que se tomaran la molestia de leer este topic y espero me puedan ayudar con el mismo


objetivo: hacer un cto. que detecte colores (haga diferentes funciones con respecto al color muestreado por algun sensor

demostrar: usando dispositivos optoelectronicos ... desarollar algun proyecto

nivel: desgraciadamente esta materia la da un maestro con pocos conocimientos en ella por lo cual realmente no tengo buenos conocimientos acerca de la optoelectronica .. mas estoy abieto a que me recomienden sitios para yo mismo desarrollar el proyecto

nivel academico: profesional

si pudieran ayudarme ya sea con este proyecto o algun otro que se lesocurra en el cual pueda yo comprender como manipular dispositivos optoelectronicos me seria de gran ayuda

hasta luego y gracias
Yours,Weiland


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 29, 2007)

La detección de color se puede hacer fácilmente con fotoresistencias que varíen su valor ante la presencia de un color específico. Teniendo en cuenta que se pueden representar todos los colores del espectro visible como una suma de los colores primarios verde, rojo y azul, solo es necesario conocer la intensidad de estos para distinguir el color que conforman.

El circuito que te adjunto usa tres fotorresistencias, una para cada color primario y un circuito lógico que te permite distinguir los colores sustractivos: cyan, amarillo y magenta. La clave para un buen funcionamiento es el uso de unos buenos filtros.

No esta de más que le des una revisión a esta página, donde encontraras información básica acerca de los colores:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colores

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 29, 2007)

Mas soluciones:

Utilizando un prisma o un CD para contruir un espectometro
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~zhuxj/astro/html/spectrometer.html
como sensor una ldr.

Las ldr o resistencias dependientes de la luz se ajustan mas al espectro visible de la luz,

Los diodos y fototransistores son mas sensibles al infrarojo

mas cosas.............................

Utilizando diodos led de distintos colores,iluminas y mides para cada color

Algunos detalles del diseño:

Lo ideal es hacer una caja/jita cerrada donde estaran los diodos y el sensor.
Si tienes problemas con la luz ambiente necesitaras un segunda LDR igualizata para restar la medida utilizando un amplificador operacional restador.

Para ajustar mas puedes utilizar una doble cajetita con dos sensores.
Uno se utiliza para la medida y el otro como calibrador.
El sensor calibrador iluminara un papel de calidad de esta forma tiene blanco y parte de la iluminacion de los led tambien penetrara por una ventanilla.
Restando la señal de calibracion y la de muestras tienes la medida con exactitud.

El led debe iluminar a la vez la muestra y el papel de calibracion.


Los diodos led deben estar alimentador con una fuente de alimentacion estabilizada como puede ser un 7805


Ya tienes trabajo para meditar un buen rato


----------



## Weiland (Nov 29, 2007)

Me parece mas factible al menos para mi comprensión el de li-ion, lo que pasa es que las 3 fotoresistencias de tu circuito supongo debo calibrarlas con los potenciómetros de manera que se cumplan los voltajes para activar los leds de cada color ... pero no termino de comprender, siento que habría casos en los que no se pudiera.


C Ya
Yours,Weiland


----------

